

Tony Blair to Teach at Yale University - michjeanty
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a2d23742-ecb4-11dc-86be-0000779fd2ac.html

======
moog
What would be the point in attending his lectures? Sad to say, but if you
research his history as UK PM, it is clear you can't believe a word he says.

